# Geschädigte gesucht



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2018)

Wir suchen für ein seriöses Hörfunkmagazin Geschädigte von Verschlüsselungstrojanern oder Phishingangriffen. Wer möchte seinen Fall (gerne auch anonym) in die Öffentlichkeit bringen um andere zu warnen? 



Bitte meldet Euch!


----------



## NataliaL (25 Oktober 2018)

Hallo!
Vor Paar Tage  habe ich fast 10 Euro von der Prepaid Karte bis auf 0.01€ verloren.  Das ist nicht viel, aber wie  es gemacht war, das ist interessant!
Ich selber war nicht angerufen, die Anrufe gingen von meinem Telefon raus.  Als ich anrufen wollte, bekam ich Ansage, das ich kein Geld auf der Karte habe. Nach der Prüfung kam raus, das von meinem Gerät (Klapp Handy) kamen mehrere Anrufe raus an die verschiedene Nummer mit der Zahl 7. Z.B.: 777, 7777, 77777, 777777, u.s.w. Jeder Anruf dauerte 6  Sekunden bis bei einem zu 4,53 kam und bei dem Anbieter auf der Rechnung kostete der Anruf fast 10€. Die weitere Anrufe sind gescheitert, weil auf minus ging es nicht. Ich blieb bei 0,01€.
Der Anbieter meinte, die Anrufe kamen von meinem Handy raus, die haben damit nicht s zu tun.
Das war E-Plus Medion. 
Sicher, ich breche mit dem Anbieter ab. Schließlich, für mich ist wichtig nicht diese 10 Euro, sondern die Sicherheitslücke. Und Anbieter macht sich keine Sorge. Die glauben mir nicht.


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2018)

NataliaL schrieb:


> ...für mich ist wichtig die Sicherheitslücke.


...die bist aber anscheinend du, bzw. dein Handy! Es kann gut sein, dass sich dein Klapphandy verselbständigt hat, weil z. B. wie die Taste 7 "hing".


----------



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Es kann gut sein, dass sich dein Klapphandy verselbständigt hat, weil z. B. wie die Taste 7 "hing".


Dann müßte afaik  zum Senden die Hörertaste/Abschluß  gedrückt worden sein, da sonst der Ruf nicht "rausgeht" wird. Hab ich gelegentlich, daß   aus Versehen Nummern gedrückt werden, was obendrein akustisch "untermalt" wird.


----------



## NataliaL (26 Oktober 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...die bist aber anscheinend du, bzw. dein Handy! Es kann gut sein, dass sich dein Klapphandy verselbständigt hat, weil z. B. wie die Taste 7 "hing".


Wie stellen Sie  sich das  vor? Die Taste 7 hing für 6 Sekunden, und ohne Ruftaste geht der Anruf raus... dann  wird es aufgelegt und sofort wieder für  6 Sekunden   raus....  und wieder für 6 Sekunden.... danach für 4,53 Minuten.... danach wieder für 6 Sekunden, danach für 0 Sekunden....  Bis es auf 0,01€ gekommen ist.
Schon diese 6 Sekunden mehrmals ..... kann bedeuten, das es von einem Roboter kommt. Oder?


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2018)

Gute Erläuterung, dann weiß ich´s nicht besser.


----------



## Heiko (30 Oktober 2018)

Klingt für mich nach "butt call".


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2018)

Einmal oder zweimal - aber so eine Serie?
Und dann noch bei einem Klapphandy bei dem die Tasten ja geschützt sein sollten.
Hatte mal zu Urzeiten so eine Möhre, da war die Tastatur auch elektronisch gesperrt wenns zugeklappt war. Das dürfte bei anderen Klappis nicht anders gewesen sein


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> Hatte mal zu Urzeiten so eine Möhre, da war die Tastatur auch elektronisch gesperrt wenns zugeklappt war. Das dürfte bei anderen Klappis nicht anders gewesen sein


Ich würde das eher für eine Ausnahme halten. Wieso nochmal zusätzlich sperren, wenn schon ein Schutz drin ist?


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2018)

Normal wars bei "offenen" Tastaturen (zumindest bei Nokias) daß die entweder nach einer bestimmten Zeit gesperrt wurden oder auf Wunsch auch nur per Tastenkombi.
Meinst Du mit "zusätzlich" die elektronische Sperre? War doch kein Extraaufwand weil das Display wurde eh geschalten beim auf und zuklappen


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2018)

Anders eingeworfen: ….die Zeit hat Klapphandys überholt - was auch immer an dem einzelnen Ding da passiert ist?

Und danke Heiko für den Begriff "butt call", den kannte ich so definiert bislang nicht.


----------

